
What Font Do You Program With? - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2016/07/11/programming-fonts/#.V4PMvrgHZAQ.hackernews
======
tracker1
I'm pretty fond of consolas/inconsolata myself, and usually install and change
to inconsolata if consolas isn't already installed.

Inconsolata was designed to be like consolas, so it's a natural fit most
places.

